# My first muskie lures



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

These are poplar, shallow divers, 1.5" .092 stainless eye screws. I sealed them with propionate, painted with createx, and top-coated in etex. The smaller version is 6" 2.25oz, the larger 8" 2.75oz. The have irridescent white sides (fine scale pattern on 6"), metallic silver scales on their backs, and blue/green/black pearl heads. This pattern has done well for me on trout and bass lately...why not try it for muskies. I was testing them in my pond on Sat and caught two nice pickerel (30" and 25") on the smaller one. I'm going out Sunday afternoon to see if the muskies like them.


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Muskies really like pearl white.....great job.


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Bowhunter, nice shapes! I'm just beginning to work with flat stock to make baits, so I've got a few questions. How thick is the stock you're using? They don't look t be much taller than about an inch to an inach and a quarter? Did you put belly weights in them or was the hook enough to get them to sit vertical? The silver/pearl one looks like it's got an interesdting side profile and it looks tapered at both ends. 

Can you post some of your bass baits?


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

plugman said:


> Bowhunter, nice shapes! I'm just beginning to work with flat stock to make baits, so I've got a few questions. How thick is the stock you're using? They don't look t be much taller than about an inch to an inach and a quarter? Did you put belly weights in them or was the hook enough to get them to sit vertical? The silver/pearl one looks like it's got an interesdting side profile and it looks tapered at both ends.
> 
> Can you post some of your bass baits?


Plugman,

Thanks for the compliments. The poplar board that these were cut out of was about 7/8". The rest of the lures that I'm building are out of 3/4" maple and oak. After getting some experience, I'm going to stick mostly with poplar, but I will still use a bit of maple. I think they're about 1.5" tall. I had to use belly weights because of the buoyancy of the wood. Poplar tends to float like cork! I used egg sinkers on them and it worked well. I have tapered the head and tale on all of the lures that I'm making. I think they just look better and they seem to run well that way. 

I also have some "baitfish" shaped lures (a little taller profile) that I'm prepping for paint. Because of their size and the fact that they are made of maple makes them pretty heavy so I'm going to put some large diving bills on them and use them for trolling.

I have some trout and bass lures that I'm getting ready to paint this weekend, I'll post some pictures when I get them done.

jeremy


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Very helpful Jeremy. Thanks! So far I've stuck with just doing a nice radius all arond the bait. Sounds like as I go with thicker stock I might want to consider tapering front and back as well. Have you ever worked with red cedar? I turn top water baits on the lathe for my salt water fishing with it. Gives them a nice bright action.

At rest in the water, how do they sit? Horizontal with their back slightly out of the water or do you tune them so they sit slightly nose down? 

Cheers,
John


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

John,

I've never worked with red cedar before. I have access to an unlimited supply of poplar, oak, and maple. 

The lures sit level in the water with about 25% of their backs out of the water. I placed the weight about 3/4" behind the front hook hanger. It's right at the pivot point of the lure. If you were to take one of my lures and place it on the edge of a table and slowly push it off the edge, the weight is placed at the spot where the lure will tip off of the table and fall on the floor. Did I explain that well? Hopefully you understand, I'm not the greatest at putting things into words.

jeremy


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Those look great! Nice work on those baits.


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Now that's a clever way to find the balance point. Your explanantion was terrific! I go cross eyed trying to balance mine on the edge of a hacksaw blade clamped in vice on the work bench.... You should see me change a light bulb!:Banane10:

I've got a beefier one in the works right now that's going to require multiple weights. I'm sure it will be an "interesting" exercise.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Great job on those!!!


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice job on those.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Nice work ... let know how the ski's like em


----------

